# my yo yo loaches are carrying eggs



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought 6 yo yo loaches to control the pond snails in my planted tanks, and now today I see 2 of them have very fat stomaches and look to be carrying eggs.

Ive got small clay pots, plastic tubes and rocks and moss in my tank, so wondering if anyone can give me hints on what happens next?

Never had loaches before.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure any loaches have ever been bred by a hobbiest. You should check out loaches.com for all the info you need.
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-almorhae
--
Paul


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that's what I read too, but mine are definitely carrying eggs


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Perhaps you'll set a new record if they spawn for you.. supposed to only happen in ponds or streams.. not tanks. Be very interesting to see what happens !


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Clearly you didn't read the article.

Breeding: Not bred in aquaria, but mature females regularly fill with spawn.

--
Paul


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Clown loaches have been bred in the home aquarium. The eggs or fry were taken by scientists to later study.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I only meant to suggest that maybe Anna would be the first to be successful at having these fish spawn in a tank. The fact it's never been documented doesn't meant it cannot happen. Perhaps a very specialized tank set up would be needed. We don't even know how much effort may have been expended to try reproducing them in tanks.. only that no reports of success are known.

And as it happens I certainly did read the article completely. I usually do so. I read the sentence, about females often being full of eggs, but that they are not bred in aquaria. Fine, but obviously, the fish must breed somewhere, or we wouldn't have any. 

All such statements mean to me is that so far nobody has reported successful breeding in aquaria, so I said it was supposed to be just in streams and ponds, just off the top of my head.

I said that because in general, fish from the area Yoyos come from are found in rivers, streams and sometimes ponds in the dry seasons, depending just what fish or what rivers or streams they call home. Certainly they breed there.

Consider how many fish species in the past that were thought not to breed in tanks have surprised someone by producing fry - it can and does happen from time to time, so it's not impossible. It is no doubt unlikely, but not necessarily impossible. Kuhli loaches were not supposed to breed in tanks, but it's been done a few times now, mostly by surprise to the tank's owners.

I looked up Yoyo loaches in particular and they come from a variety of river & stream sources in Pakistan, India, and surrounding areas. They are bred commercially too, using hormones to achieve it. 

I wonder if hormones would make it possible to breed them in tanks too ? Getting the hormones might be quite difficult I suppose.

In any case, I was only trying to make a light hearted remark, since Anna's having such success lately with her Rams and shrimp reproduction efforts.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Sorry if I offended you or anything. I was just putting that out there as a fact that they were bred by an aquarist and documented.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry didn't get around to reading up on these loaches, as I was dealing with another issue....the loss of 2 of my champion Bettas 

I sincerely doubt I will be able to get them to breed, and maybe like amano shrimp the females fill up with eggs but nothing happens.

My tank conditions certainly don't match what it seems they need for reproduction, but IF by some miracle I do see eggs I will try my best to get a picture of them just for proof.

Im not sure if I have any males, as it says the males have reddish barbels?
They are sooo secretive that once I try to use the magnifier on them, they take off back into the interior of the tank where its dark.

Only reason I happened to see the 2 females with round bellies is they were under the filter trying to grab some pond snails that I dropped there.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm surprised yours are secretive. Mine used to be always out all over the tank.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you manage to breed these fish you will make history, good luck Anna.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I know these are fuzzy, but do any of these look pregnant to you?
Im not sure if they are just fat, or what? 3 out of 4 of them are like this.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Those don't look big/old enough to be sexually mature. 

Yo yo loaches get fat. It could be that chunky from eating a lot.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK then they are just little piggies


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very attractive fish.. but so far I have not needed anything to eat snails for me.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Karen I was told by the breeder in the US that they use this particular loach in their Ram tanks to keep the pond snails/snails etc off the eggs the Rams lay. He told me that they won't eat the eggs/fry just the snails.

I thought Id try it because again my Rams laid eggs on the clay pot and weren't watching too closely and snails were crawling on the pot eating everything even the viable eggs. 

I didn't see they had laid eggs because the pot was way in the back part of the tank and I only noticed it when I was moving a few things around because the plants are getting too thick. I think they might also have moved the eggs off the pot as I saw the male picking at the gravel after I removed the pot (which had NO eggs left on it) 

Will have to see if he's become a diligent parent or not, if there is any eggs
in the gravel he will be guarding them.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck with them. It would be great to hear you are the first! 

I've heard of people using water from a tank of fish that were spawning for ones that are not and have had some luck, but it was more like rams or angels. It would be interesting to try and see if the hormones are specific to the same species or not.


----------



## ezdone (Oct 16, 2011)

*yoyo loach*

If your in Brampton the next few weeks your welcome to this yoyo loach. (Anna bettaforu)
Its about 4" not sure on the sex!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Why thank you so much, Yes I would be glad to rehouse him/her.

Would you like some swords in trade?


----------



## ezdone (Oct 16, 2011)

Not looking for anything for him Anna.........just cleaning up the tank! I think its a he.... Can you give me a call to set a date.....905 799 0351 Paul


----------

